# The truth about Wright & Mcgill Skeet Reese Rods...



## BCAPES (Oct 21, 2009)

This is essentially the same reply from the thread below but with all of the chatter and misinformation still floating around about the W&M rods, I thought it may be helpful to share what I know to be factual:

Skeet never brought a carrot stix to W&M for them to copy or resemble. Carrot Stix technology was never even considered when developing these rods. Skeet was never with E21. He was with Lamiglas for 12 years before Wright & McGill.

The W&M rods are nothing like Carrot Stix regarding the design, quality, and technology!

A buddy of mine who is the product development manager at W&M developed the S-curve technology while designing the W&M jigging rods for butterfly jigging in saltwater. 

Carrot Stix Rods were based on Carrot "nanofiber" technology developed in Scotland. S-Curve and carrot nanofiber technology are not even close to each other in comparison!

My friend at W&M approached Skeet with the technology that he personally developed and Skeet was so impressed that he signed on to develop the rods from the technology. 

Skeet was using a Lamiglas rod in the classic to flip with, not a Carrot Stix.

Boyd Duckett was the pro angler that dropped Carrot Stix due to the poor quality of the rods that was manifested in the number of broken rods that were returned. That was his reason for dropping the e21 line. 

The Skeet Reese line of rods are super and you cannot beat them for the money. Extremely durable, sensitive, well-built with 13 quality guides with Zirconium Oxide inserts (10X harder than ceramic) and very affordable.

$89 is not a ton of money for a rod of this quality. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## russ010 (Oct 21, 2009)

I can vouge that the W&M cranking rod is legit and well worth the $89. It has taken the place of my custom Nutter cranking rod


----------



## brunofishing (Oct 21, 2009)

Where can we find w&m rods at, bps ?


----------



## mctech (Oct 21, 2009)

i was at bps last week and they had a bunch of them. i have the cranbait rod and so far i love it.i have a carrot stick but i think i like ths w&m better.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 21, 2009)

Yea, BPS has all of them. 

Bargain Barn in Jasper also has them.. for $79 (not a typo)


----------



## livewire328 (Oct 21, 2009)

Boggy creek outdoors is cheaper than BPS, and a better guy to deal with. Give lawdog a shout


----------



## alexmlane (Oct 21, 2009)

I got mine at Tacklewarehouse.com and it seems to be a decent rod for the money. I got a lamiglas too and I like the feel of it a little better. I havent had a chance to cast either of them though.


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 21, 2009)

Look at that ................they're already catchin fish----ermen  left and right.first bright orange............now lemon yellow....Before too long it will look like a crayon box  layin' on some folks boat decks....


----------



## SamIam (Oct 22, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> Look at that ................they're already catchin fish----ermen  left and right.first bright orange............now lemon yellow....Before too long it will look like a crayon box  layin' on some folks boat decks....



And THAT is the truth.  

In the infamous words of Paul Harvey..."now for the rest of the story" and "good day".


----------



## Buddiespal (Oct 22, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> Look at that ................they're already catchin fish----ermen  left and right.first bright orange............now lemon yellow....Before too long it will look like a crayon box  layin' on some folks boat decks....



I thought the "Rainbow Warriors" were in Nascar


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 22, 2009)

Buddiespal said:


> I thought the "Rainbow Warriors" were in Nascar



Looks like Nascar passed the torch.


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Oct 23, 2009)

Bargain barn in Jasper, GA only has 3 left, the two spinning and the 8' flippin stick. I picked up the crankin rod and the spinnerbait rod on Wednesday. I took em out yesterday and tried them out, very impressed with both. The crankin stick handled anything I put on it, from a shad rap 5 to a Lucky Craft D20 and it lauched them with a Quantum Accurist! The spinnerbait rod is what impressed me the most. Maybe it's because I am used to throwing a spinnerbait on a 6' XH, but this 7' M feels awesome. Also, catching a lot of fish with it in the first outing didn't hurt any either!  Only thing I don't understand is why they call it a spinnerbait/worm rod?? I can't see fishing a worm on it as well. I dunno, I will try it out and let you guys know.


----------



## BCAPES (Oct 23, 2009)

*Chris S.....*

If you think i got these rods because they are yellow and black, you are wrong.

If I had my choice of color, it would have been, well, my wife's picture in a bikini superimposed over a white sandy beach.  

Take care and nice slide show by the way!


----------



## russ010 (Oct 23, 2009)

evans_usmc69 said:


> Also, catching a lot of fish with it in the first outing didn't hurt any either!



My first fish on the cranking rod was a 3lb during our tournament at Lathem... just wish I would have had this rod the tournament before at Yahoola because I lost 3 goodun's due to my rod not flexing (fish in avatar were caught at that tourney - 7lbs and 3lbs)


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 23, 2009)

BCAPES said:


> If you think i got these rods because they are yellow and black, you are wrong.
> 
> If I had my choice of color, it would have been, well, my wife's picture in a bikini superimposed over a white sandy beach.
> 
> Take care and nice slide show by the way!



Thanks Brian,just messin around man.........cant let the deer hunters have all the fun.


----------



## BCAPES (Oct 23, 2009)

*No prob Chris S...*

My reply was in jest also.  We should fish sometime soon!


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 23, 2009)

BCAPES said:


> My reply was in jest also.  We should fish sometime soon!



Absolutely man.I would enjoy a Lanier trip,I got the gas mo-mo.


----------



## jalawson (Oct 23, 2009)

Allright, this post along with all the others finally clears it up for me.  Skeet Reece quit sponsoring E21 after he found that Wright and McGills were an inferior quality.  Once he did that Carrot Stix tried to get him as a sponser, but he quit working for them before he was ever hired.  Carrot Stix are really orange Wright and McGill rods which are yellow.  They are exactly the same rod except for the color and the composition of each.  But Skeet Reece never used either one except for one tournament where someone saw him with an orange or yellow rod.  Upon closer inspection, it looks like it may have been Zebco 33 with 10 lb monofilament test.

It was a valiant effort BCAPES.  I applaud your efforts.  By the way, did I get all my facts correct?

Sorry, forgot to put myand my


----------



## jaybo81 (Oct 23, 2009)

jalawson said:


> Allright, this post along with all the others finally clears it up for me.  Skeet Reece quit sponsoring E21 after he found that Wright and McGills were an inferior quality.  Once he did that Carrot Stix tried to get him as a sponser, but he quit working for them before he was ever hired.  Carrot Stix are really orange Wright and McGill rods which are yellow.  They are exactly the same rod except for the color and the composition of each.  But Skeet Reece never used either one except for one tournament where someone saw him with an orange or yellow rod.  Upon closer inspection, it looks like it may have been Zebco 33 with 10 lb monofilament test.
> 
> It was a valiant effort BCAPES.  I applaud your efforts.  By the way, did I get all my facts correct?
> 
> Sorry, forgot to put myand my


if u watched the aoy show every rod on his deck were w@m rods


----------



## BCAPES (Oct 23, 2009)

*LOL JALawson - That right there is very funny!  And Chris S. I'll PM you when I'm fre*

That was great!  Still got a belly laugh going.  I think that is it dead on!


----------



## bigbass07 (Oct 23, 2009)

the soup was stickin so i needed to stir the pot before it burned.

ok facts or facts, at the southern open i spoke with one of skeets team mates, i asked him did skeet ever use a carot stix at any time during the past year. his answer was yes he used the 7'9" xh CS to fish a jig  with. and yes he did use the lamiglass to crank with. so sorry if the project manager said otherwise, but i quess if anybody knows facts it would be a team mate that travels, shares info, and represents the same company. i also have requested a copy of the fishing tackle retailer magazine that had the article with skeet on how he took the technoligy to wright and mcgill to develope the new line of rods. just as soon as i get it i will make sure someone post it just to show the facts. so if they are not correct then i apologize for any wrong info that i posted on this rod. at no time in any post did i ever say that skeet was sponsored by CS i said he took the technoligy of the rod to them. just because he is sponsored by by lamiglass, W&M , lucky craft, are any body else mean that he can't fish with other name brand products.


----------



## jalawson (Oct 23, 2009)

Fascinating....just fascinating......

By the way, I've never been sponsored by anyone.  I use a seven foot ugly stick...... It's black.


----------



## bigbass07 (Oct 23, 2009)

jalawson said:


> Fascinating....just fascinating......
> 
> By the way, I've never been sponsored by anyone.  I use a seven foot ugly stick...... It's black.



thanks , i will not comment anymore on the rod that was just some facts that i learned so i shared them. IMO it will be the next hot selling rod on the market just like the CS was and yes they will be alot of them breaking also. one good thing it will do is drive the price of the CS down .  each one of us has our own opinion on what we prefer to use. i put alot of time in on the water and do a lot of research on products either by pay for them or read and ask questions. when someone ask i try to reply with the best possible answer that may help them make a chose and when someone stirs the pot i add more fire to it. i am just one that has never backed down and if i post something it is a fact from the resources. i have no need to lie and do not ever try to impress anyone . so that being said great day on the water.


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 23, 2009)

jalawson said:


> Fascinating....just fascinating......
> 
> By the way, I've never been sponsored by anyone.  I use a seven foot ugly stick...... It's black.


----------



## hogman2 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Colors*

I have an old St. Croix that is the same bright yellow, Tech fans like me should be happy!


----------



## BCAPES (Oct 24, 2009)

*Final Post...*

I wrote an email to Skeet and here is his reply:

_Skeet Wrote:_

"_Thanks Bryan for taking up for Wright and McGill!  I never took a Carrot Stix to W&M for them to copy.  W&M had its own technology that I liked so I went with them.  By the way, you are the greatest angler I have ever fished with.  I cannot wait until you come back out to the California Delta to fish with me again!  I have never fished with anyone as good as you except for maybe Kevin VanDamm or Mike Iaconelli.  When you go back home next time, I will load your suitcases with as many Lucky Craft lures as will fit!  Take care and good fishing" _

This reply proves one thing - do not believe everything that is written!


----------



## bigbass07 (Oct 24, 2009)

BCAPES said:


> I wrote an email to Skeet and here is his reply:
> 
> _Skeet Wrote:_
> 
> ...



yea that was crazy when skeet got the email he was trying to land the new world record i had on. we was fishing at the delta , he told me how good you are and he's sending those luckycrafts with me to give to you. he said he didnt need them anymore sense roostertail is new #1 sponor. hold on i just got a bite skeet get the net its moby dick party on wayne


----------



## Money man (Oct 24, 2009)

BCAPES said:


> This is essentially the same reply from the thread below but with all of the chatter and misinformation still floating around about the W&M rods, I thought it may be helpful to share what I know to be factual:
> 
> Skeet never brought a carrot stix to W&M for them to copy or resemble. Carrot Stix technology was never even considered when developing these rods. Skeet was never with E21. He was with Lamiglas for 12 years before Wright & McGill.
> 
> ...



Listen guys, I am not sure why you guys are making all this stuff up and trying to peddle it on this forum. Everyone knows the real real truth behind W&M rods.

Yeah, they looked at the carrot stick technology and thought about using it but the truth is that W of W&M hates carrots. He hates the taste, hates the color, and hates the fact that they grow in the ground. He emailed me telling me how there is no way he would use carrot fibers to make his rod. So Skeet suggested using fruit instead of vegetables and thus was born the banana fiber rod. 

The banana fiber rod is superior in every manner to carrot fiber rod. One is a sweet tasting fruit, nature's candy while the other is rabbit food. One grows from the luscious banana tree of the Amazon, the other can be found almost anywhere potatoes grow. Skeet says the banana's are more expensive so that has to mean the fiber is better.

The banana fiber rod might be yellow and black, if left out in the sun too long but that is the way that Skeet likes em. Why just the other day when he was over at my house having some dinner, he asked me if I wouldn't mind giving him some pointers on how to tie a hook, the best angler stretches, and which shirt matches which pants in his uniform wardrobe. We both agreed that the banana fiber W&M rods can make any monkey a better fisherman.

And that is the real real truth behind the W&M rods.


----------



## bigbass07 (Oct 24, 2009)

now see there we go again, false rumors. he told me it was from lemons not bananas . on the other hand KVD just left said him and quantum had in the works for the blue rods gonna be from blueberrys, then ike is on his way over to discuss the rods made from nanomalegutlant fibers of the limes. very soon we will be able to offer whats at the end of a rainbow. A PACK OF SKITTLES TASTE THE RAINBOW. oh breaking news mancho man randy savage called to say he has put his logo on the  new rods from g-loomis , the color is gonna be red and yellow with his signature saying SNAP INTO A SLIM JIM.


----------



## BCAPES (Oct 24, 2009)

*Good stuff - LOL*

Take care!


----------



## Steve78 (Oct 27, 2009)

livewire328 said:


> Boggy creek outdoors is cheaper than BPS, and a better guy to deal with. Give lawdog a shout



Yeah, I talked to Lawdog1 this morning thru PM this is what he told me "Also got some of the New Skeet Reese Wright and McGill rods coming in and starting pre-orders for the spring with some discounted pre-paid prices." Shoot him a PM or visit his site.
http://www.boggycreekoutdoors.net/


----------



## Lawdog1 (Oct 27, 2009)

That's right Steve on all pre-paid orders the Wright and McGill rods will run $79.97 and on the E21 Carrot Stix LTX series rods at $109.97.

I will place orders twice per week until March 15th 2010.

Any questions please PM me or call 678-776-7533


----------



## tnhikr44 (Oct 29, 2009)

Bass Pro in Macon finally got some of these rods in yesterday. Today I handled one up and boy oh boy does it seem like a copy of the Carrot Stix to me. It was much lighter than I had thought/heard it was gonna be. I am quite sure the guides are as cheap as those on my Carrot Stix. Well, I felt the need to spend some cash so I bought a spinnerbait/worm W&M Skeet Reese signature rod (7') and a Revo to put on it. Now I have two non Skeet Reese endorsed Carrot Stix and one non Boyd Duckett endorsed W&M rod. They should look purdy laying on the deck of my boat.... orange, yellow and orange. It actually seems to be a decent rod, I will surely find out soon enough.


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 29, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> Bass Pro in Macon finally got some of these rods in yesterday. Today I handled one up and boy oh boy does it seem like a copy of the Carrot Stix to me. It was much lighter than I had thought/heard it was gonna be. I am quite sure the guides are as cheap as those on my Carrot Stix. Well, I felt the need to spend some cash so I bought a spinnerbait/worm W&M Skeet Reese signature rod (7') and a Revo to put on it. Now I have two non Skeet Reese endorsed Carrot Stix and one non Boyd Duckett endorsed W&M rod. They should look purdy laying on the deck of my boat.... orange, yellow and orange. It actually seems to be a decent rod, I will surely find out soon enough.



Candy Corn...........


----------



## Money man (Oct 29, 2009)

Orange yellow orange.......good fall colors!

What do you fish in the spring?


----------



## BCAPES (Oct 29, 2009)

*"Quite sure the guides are as cheap as the ones on my Carrot Stix" - LOL*

Be quite assured that there is a HUGE difference in Zirconium Oxide guide inserts, stainless steel and ceramic. 

Good pot stir attempt TNhikr!


----------



## tnhikr44 (Oct 30, 2009)

BCAPES said:


> Good pot stir attempt TNhikr!



 Not trying to stir the pot... I actually did buy one. I would not have purchased it if I had thought that it was a less than decent knock off of the Carrot Stix . The cheap guide comment was in regards to a comment made earlier as to how the Carrot Stix could be made so light. So far I have only installed a reel on it... I am not sure how it will fish. But like I said, it does seem like a pretty good rod. I wanted (need) a light rod and I bought one. It appears to be worth the money.


----------



## BME013 (Oct 30, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> Look at that ................they're already catchin fish----ermen  left and right.first bright orange............now lemon yellow....Before too long it will look like a crayon box  layin' on some folks boat decks....



I guess your new to fishing because Wright Mcgill has been making yellow rods long before most of the companies where even thought of...


----------



## BME013 (Oct 30, 2009)

BCAPES said:


> This is essentially the same reply from the thread below but with all of the chatter and misinformation still floating around about the W&M rods, I thought it may be helpful to share what I know to be factual:
> 
> Skeet never brought a carrot stix to W&M for them to copy or resemble. Carrot Stix technology was never even considered when developing these rods. Skeet was never with E21. He was with Lamiglas for 12 years before Wright & McGill.
> 
> ...



Must be friends with AL N...  Glad your sharing the correct info.


----------



## gtparts (Oct 30, 2009)

BCAPES said:


> I wrote an email to Skeet and here is his reply:
> 
> _Skeet Wrote:_
> 
> ...





bigbass07 said:


> yea that was crazy when skeet got the email he was trying to land the new world record i had on. we was fishing at the delta , he told me how good you are and he's sending those luckycrafts with me to give to you. he said he didnt need them anymore sense roostertail is new #1 sponor. hold on i just got a bite skeet get the net its moby dick party on wayne



You fellas got garlic/anise on your breath and chartreuse on your lips. Lord a mercy, you guys have fallen off the wagon.........again!!!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 30, 2009)

BME013 said:


> I guess your new to fishing because Wright Mcgill has been making yellow rods long before most of the companies where even thought of...


 

Don't have a dog in the fight, but in the interest of historical accuracy, I have a W&M UL FG rod, extremely soft, VERY *yellow,* that is older than most of the posters on this forum, and had several saltwater combo's that were the same.


----------



## Money man (Oct 30, 2009)

BME013 said:


> I guess your new to fishing because Wright Mcgill has been making yellow rods long before most of the companies where even thought of...




Now BME, I know Chris and I can tell you that he has been fishing for a long time! 


He just started "catching" relatively recently though.


----------

